# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  NSS v 0.54 - Tucson RPL tool

## mohamed73

Hi, 
New version of NSS is out, what's new: 
11 Feb 2013, v 0.54 
- R&D Tools Tab enabled. If you have subscription & Genie device
you can do some advanced stuff with dct4 phones - pack/unpack loaders,
encrypt/decrypt flash files, read full/partial flash, search data, etc..
- Tucson RPL tool now available to all subscription customers. If you have
SX4 card with valid pin and pass to access Tucson and need this feature, please
e-mail me to enable it for your account (to prevent bruteforcing/messing around
with Salo server by bored guys). This tool comes as it is, any requests for
support or adding features, need to be discussed 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] at the usual place. 
Best Regards

----------


## حمادة فون

مشكور اخي ممكن شرح هل هدا مجاني لك شكر

----------

